# Question abt Display Refugium



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Whats up boys and gals. Need your help. I have added a second refugium (10G tank) plumbed into the main sump. For now only water is flowing in and out of this tank. My plan is to turn this into a display refugium adding some mangrove pods, xenia, chaeto etc. My question to you is when I add another bag of sand will it create an ammonia spike or make any difference to the system. I am going to be extra careful in adding the sand but any info would help. Thanks.

Also does anyone has any mangrove pods on sale ?


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Not sure about the sand. But here is a good place for mangroves.

http://www.mangroves.ca

Good luck.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Depends, how long has this refugium been running? What's in it?

The concern about adding extra sand is that it might bury some living organisms causing die off. Obviously buried corals and algae might die, but even if the tank is empty, if the substrate has been thoroughly colonized by bacteria, a thick extra layer of sand might cause bacteria die off, as previously aerobic bacteria now find themselves in an anaerobic environment.

If there's nothing in the refugium and it hasn't been running for long, then go for it.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

solarz said:


> Depends, how long has this refugium been running? What's in it?
> 
> The concern about adding extra sand is that it might bury some living organisms causing die off. Obviously buried corals and algae might die, but even if the tank is empty, if the substrate has been thoroughly colonized by bacteria, a thick extra layer of sand might cause bacteria die off, as previously aerobic bacteria now find themselves in an anaerobic environment.
> 
> If there's nothing in the refugium and it hasn't been running for long, then go for it.


Thanks Solarz the refugium is plumbed togather with my original display and main sump which has a small refugium already. However this second refugium is just an empty tank with water flowing from my display. My display is around 2+ years old.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cichlidrookie said:


> Not sure about the sand. But here is a good place for mangroves.
> 
> http://www.mangroves.ca
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks Chichlidrookie much appreciated

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Rookie2013 said:


> Thanks Solarz the refugium is plumbed togather with my original display and main sump which has a small refugium already. However this second refugium is just an empty tank with water flowing from my display. My display is around 2+ years old.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right, but how long has this second refugium been set up? If it's also around 2+ years old, then you might get an ammonia spike from the bacteria die off in the lower layer of substrate.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

solarz said:


> Right, but how long has this second refugium been set up? If it's also around 2+ years old, then you might get an ammonia spike from the bacteria die off in the lower layer of substrate.


It's been setup couple of days ago only.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Rookie2013 said:


> It's been setup couple of days ago only.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then I see no problem with adding more sand. Just make sure it doesn't get all blown into the display tank, lol.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

solarz said:


> Then I see no problem with adding more sand. Just make sure it doesn't get all blown into the display tank, lol.


Thts a very good suggestion of not allowing the sand to blow into my main display...never thought abt it but I think I should be fine I will add a very small power head probably wp10 from jebao and that too after maybe adding stuff to the refuge so it doesn't blow around the sand...


----------

